# Introduction thread



## vpsnewb

Hey everyone, i'm 'ContentMaker'. I exist to create some basic topics and generate some content during the early stages of vpsBoard. You'll likely see me posting around the forum.

Take a quick moment to introduce yourself!


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Good Evening VPSBoard!

My name is HalfEatenPie!  I'll more than likely be participating in this community as an individual, but I do work at Catalyst Host!  

Occupation: Engineering (Soon-to-be Graduate) Student and Part-Time Catalyst Host

Music: I listen to everything, but my redneck roommates got me into Country.  Seriously its pretty good. 

If anyone needs anything just let me know and I'd be happy to get things done for ya!


----------



## MannDude

Welcome to the community HalfEatenPie! Glad to have you here!


----------



## vpsnewb

Admin said:


> Welcome to the community HalfEatenPie! Glad to have you here!


What about me?


----------



## Host Red Dragon

Well I finally got round to joining 

Been very busy lately.

Anyway, my name is Gareth, and I am from (snowy) North Wales, UK


----------



## MannDude

ContentMaker said:


> What about me?


You're just a figment of my imagination. I am you.



Host Red Dragon said:


> Well I finally got round to joining
> 
> Been very busy lately.
> 
> Anyway, my name is Gareth, and I am from (snowy) North Wales, UK


Howdy Garret, welcome to vpsBoard. Things are slow right now, but I'm planning on finishing up some things around here then putting forth a real effort in getting this place know.


----------



## Coastercraze

Howdy peeps! My name is Matt and if it wasn't obvious i am a rollercoaster enthusiast. I also enjoy playing simulation / strategy games (namely build em up - Rollercoaster Tycoon). When I'm not having fun, I run Host Mist LLC.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Hey Gareth and Matt!  Welcome to the board! 

Also Coastercraze, like your signature.  "Helping people say hello world"


----------



## MannDude

I just realized I've not yet given a formal introduction!

Hey everyone, "MannDude" here. You may know me from LowEndTalk and from WebHostingTalk where I also use this same handle. I am the administrative assistant over at URPad, so I perform a various array of tasks for the company. Not to worry though, I have no plans on using this site as a promotional tool and simply created this to be a fair and balanced community for all members.

Outside of Virtual Servers and web-related stuff I enjoy traveling, alternative construction and design, reading, and music. Excited to be going on vacation soon where I'll be spending 2.5 weeks next to the beach!

I'm a gun owner, a music lover, a Linux user, and self made mad man. I am MannDude.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Dude.  Jealous of your vacation, although technically I had my week off two weeks ago in Florida.  Also, could you expand on "alternative construction and design"?  Sounds pretty interesting but honestly I don't quite know exactly what it is.


----------



## MannDude

HalfEatenPie said:


> Dude.  Jealous of your vacation, although technically I had my week off two weeks ago in Florida.  Also, could you expand on "alternative construction and design"?  Sounds pretty interesting but honestly I don't quite know exactly what it is.


Yeah, I can't wait. Still got to work though, so it's pretty much a relocation for a couple weeks while I hang out in the Bahamas and drink cheap beer and rum. But instead of telecommuting from my boring ol' house I'll be on a balcony with ocean views, wind through my scraggly mane and drink in hand. Cuban cigars too, if I can find them. (In Puerto Rico last year I got 'Cuban Cigars' as in it was Cuban tobacco, but rolled in Puerto Rico. Legitimacy of that claim unknown.)

In regards to the alternative construction and design, it's always been a passion of mine. Creating homes that are not only affordable to build compared to traditional housing but also homes that are environmentally friendly and naturally energy efficient. Earthbag construction is the one I've researched the most, and most my home designs (see below) are designed with earthbag construction in mind. It's a relatively modern twist on primitive building methods. Think of it as a hybrid of adobe and rammed earth building. Utilizing polyethylene sacks (can acquire misprinted feed bags, burlap sacks, etc as alternatives) you would fill them with dirt, tamp them, lay them in a standard masonry style. Between each layer as the wall grows upward you'd add layers of barbed wire to prevent slipping and added tensile strength. The end result would be walls that are a foot and a half thick, of naturally energy effecient material. Resistant to fire and other natural disasters, naturally. I'd love to ride out a tornado in one of these.

The great thing about earthbag construction is you're not limited to typical straight edges and corners, you're free to build what you wish. Curves and domes are easily done with earthabgs. Once you've got your walls up, your home inside can be as traditional as any other house or as primitive as you wish. To protect the outside of the house from the elements, you'd place chicken wire on the outside of the bags surrounding the entire house. You'd attatch this to your earth-bags by nailing directly into them. This creates a surface for you to stucko your house. Some people use traditional siding, some will use hand harvested wood, some will buy plaster or cement whereas others just mix their own.

The benefits include cost effectiveness, the ability to build a home from the ground up with local materials at about 50-80% less than the cost of traditional construction. Naturally energy efficient, the thickness of the walls helps regulate temperature inside the home naturally, meaning an appropriately built home may be utilized without an additional heating or cooling to be a comfortable home year round. Depending on the climate will depend on how to properly build. If you build a monolithic home, meaning the walls AND ceiling are earthbags (would require domed roofs) then you're in a home that will withstand fire, earthquakes, tornados, hurricanes, etc. I believe it was the University of California that did testing on earthbag structures for their resistance to earthquakes. They scored so well that they actually broke the machine administering the test.

The downsides include the labor involved. Each bag with dirt can weigh 80lbs or more. Not all areas have codes in place to legally build an earthbag home, though the South West in America is more friendly towards this. May require additional upkeep on the OUTSIDE, if you live in an area that wears out your outer siding more.

These designs are all years old, I made them when I was 19-20 (going on 25 now). But these are just some random home designs I made in Sketchup when I was bored:




Entrance to a log frame partially earth bermed house with a 'living roof.'



Another view of the design above. Disregard the ramp, I rode BMX for many years and a lot of my designs included a ramp at home. Greenhouse attaches to kitchen.



Earthbag retaining wall and greenhouse entrance from the outside.



The ridiculously over built interior.



Here is another concept design of a earthbermed/partially underground earthbag home. Lot of my designs include living roofs and attached greenhouses.



Side view of another concept house.



This is supposedly in a southern facing hillside. Lot of flaws with this, light tubes rarely work well and the 'jungle gym' looking window would never work well. There is a greenhouse at the bottom and top of the house. Note the dog house 



Unfinished design. Wonky.



Interior section from the design listed prior to this.

I'm a fan of SMALL and efficient designs. This is a little design I made up for a small, but livable home.



Not much, but it'd do the trick.



Kitchen area.



Side view.



Back view.

I used to have a TON more designs, some I were really proud of. But due to the 'great hard drive failure of 09', I've lost practically all of my designs. I don't even have the files for these anymore, I had to scrape these from an old photobucket account of mine. I haven't designed anything in a while.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

That actually is pretty awesome.  Unfortunately your pictures aren't showing up, but I'd love to actually look at one fully built!  How does it take care of the piping, wiring, etc. of a modern home?  Is it possible to create several stories (levels) using this method?  

As a civil engineer (well, in training) I'd love to take a look at the structural design of this.  Most of our buildings are made out of wood, steel, and concrete and we have pretty decent documentation of these properties and their use in construction environments, but this is thought provoking.  

Also, I was in Panama City, Florida for a week.  Probably one of the best weeks of my life.  I'd love to go to the Bahamas though and live it up there too!  Have fun there!


----------



## MannDude

That's strange, they should work as they're hosted by Imgur.

Anyhow, here is an album I created two days ago as I was discussing this with PubCrawler from LET. http://imgur.com/a/VRCf0


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Ok yeah the pictures paint a better... well... picture.  The Half Pipe also is an interesting addition haha.  

looks awesome actually.  Although I will admit at first glance reminded me of the hobbit homes of Lord of the Rings (I bet you hear that a ton).


----------



## MannDude

HalfEatenPie said:


> Ok yeah the pictures paint a better... well... picture.  The Half Pipe also is an interesting addition haha.
> 
> looks awesome actually.  Although I will admit at first glance reminded me of the hobbit homes of Lord of the Rings (I bet you hear that a ton).


Haha. yeah. Not the first time I've heard that.

I got a lot of inspiration from the, "$50 and up underground house book"

Basically, just want to live in an awesome small home that I build myself. LowEndHouses, lol.


----------



## Coastercraze

HalfEatenPie said:


> Hey Gareth and Matt!  Welcome to the board!
> 
> Also Coastercraze, like your signature.  "Helping people say hello world"


Thanks  That's my company's slogan.

Interesting housing concept Manndude. I have heard of a guy who lives in a cave somewhere in the southern part of Ohio / northern West Virginia.


----------



## MannDude

Coastercraze said:


> Thanks  That's my company's slogan.
> 
> Interesting housing concept Manndude. I have heard of a guy who lives in a cave somewhere in the southern part of Ohio / northern West Virginia.




Yeah, I could live in a cave. Would have to change my name to CaveMann


----------



## D. Strout

So sorry to break up this interesting ( <- not sarcastic, actually is interesting) discussion, but I thought I'd pop in to say hello. I'm D. Strout from LET (if you find my first name posted somewhere, do let me know so I can remove it). I'm not on WHT because I prefer smaller communities, which is why I'm here as well. Like a hipster, I'm in to forums before they're cool.

Anyway, mostly I'm just a web developer. I originally got in to VPSes because I needed more bandwidth than the free cPanel hosts I was on would provide, and I also thought I'd do some fancy stuff with the root access. Now I'm really in to VPSes and have amassed a decent collection of them. Like probably a lot of us here, I don't actually use them all all the time, though it's nice to have several to pick from when starting a new project. I pretend to be a decent sysadmin, but really most of what I know how to do is `apt-get update` and `apt-get upgrade`.

My work can be found at DStrout.net, which links to my other sites as well. I'm not a very good designer (though SHA1.in is my own not-half-bad design), more of a developer. Of all my code, I'm probably most proud of the PHP e-mail parser used at SpamLot.net. I'm getting ready to head off to college soon in the U.S. (call it what you like overseas), where I hope to continue programming and VPSing.

That's about it.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

Ahem.

GENTLEMEN.

Excited about taking part in a community again 

Fulltime manager for Coca-Cola, fulltime manager for BuyVM.  Eccentric to no end, bizarre fondness of Pony (the FMP variety, not MLP), probably the only Russian that prefers scotch over vodka.


----------



## SeriesN

Howdy Folks,

I am a vps noob, I know nothing about linux and I want to open a summer host, joined this forum to learn and share and shove my Summerhost . 

Done with typical WHT styled intro


----------



## SeriesN




----------



## MannDude

D. Strout said:


> So sorry to break up this interesting ( <- not sarcastic, actually is interesting) discussion, but I thought I'd pop in to say hello. I'm D. Strout from LET (if you find my first name posted somewhere, do let me know so I can remove it). I'm not on WHT because I prefer smaller communities, which is why I'm here as well. Like a hipster, I'm in to forums before they're cool.
> 
> Anyway, mostly I'm just a web developer. I originally got in to VPSes because I needed more bandwidth than the free cPanel hosts I was on would provide, and I also thought I'd do some fancy stuff with the root access. Now I'm really in to VPSes and have amassed a decent collection of them. Like probably a lot of us here, I don't actually use them all all the time, though it's nice to have several to pick from when starting a new project. I pretend to be a decent sysadmin, but really most of what I know how to do is `apt-get update` and `apt-get upgrade`.
> 
> My work can be found at DStrout.net, which links to my other sites as well. I'm not a very good designer (though SHA1.in is my own not-half-bad design), more of a developer. Of all my code, I'm probably most proud of the PHP e-mail parser used at SpamLot.net. I'm getting ready to head off to college soon in the U.S. (call it what you like overseas), where I hope to continue programming and VPSing.
> 
> That's about it.


Happy to have you hear man! I've been thinking of adding a 'projects and programming' forum, I've got some small projects I've been working on for a long time that have never gotten that far. Would be cool seeing what some of our members can whip up!


----------



## D. Strout

MannDude said:


> I've been thinking of adding a 'projects and programming' forum, I've got some small projects I've been working on for a long time that have never gotten that far. Would be cool seeing what some of our members can whip up!


"Projects I've been working on for a long time that have never gotten that far" - story of my life, man. Forum idea is good, though. I have finished a _few_ projects here and there, and I'm in the middle of one that I've got high hopes for right now.


----------



## SeriesN

MannDude said:


> Happy to have you hear man! I've been thinking of adding a 'projects and programming' forum, I've got some small projects I've been working on for a long time that have never gotten that far. Would be cool seeing what some of our members can whip up!
> 
> Welcome! Good that you prefer scotch over vodka, all clear liquor (aside from gin!) is awful, ha. Give me whiskey, give me rum. Give be vodka I'm gonna run.
> 
> Haha. I know who you are! You do smexy WHMCS integrations and are a Ninja, or a hawk. One of the two... =D


Dang!~ Wonder what blew my cover off.


----------



## vpsmagic

Hey everyone!


----------



## D. Strout

vpsmagic said:


> Hey everyone!


Hey!


----------



## JDiggity

A**holes unite!!!!!


----------



## MannDude

24khost said:


> A**holes unite!!!!!


I'm here!


----------



## SeriesN

24khost said:


> A**holes unite!!!!!


Hello Rookie


----------



## Awmusic12635

Alex here,


I am the founder and owner of Fliphost.net . Have the same handle on Lowendtalk and known as Awmusic12635 on WHT. Will be attending RIT in the fall for information Technology and a minor in Systems administration and networking.


Will update my Avatar soon


----------



## Brad

Hello

This dam Gravatar follows me everywhere!


----------



## SeriesN

brad said:


> Hello
> 
> This dam Gravatar follows me everywhere!


You have yellow teeth.


----------



## Brad

SeriesN said:


> You have yellow teeth.


Aww


----------



## MannDude

From the bourbon I am sure.


----------



## Nick

Nick here,

You may see me around here a bit, mainly lurking.  Unfortunately I'm no longer in the Web Hosting industry, not even the IT industry for that matter as I've been recruited in the NZ Army as a Driver.

My other "alias" is NickO which you may know from LowEndTalk.

=)


----------



## D. Strout

Ahh yes, NickO and NickA - confusing sometimes.


----------



## SeriesN

NICK, You are not supposed to type while you are in the shooting range.


----------



## Nick

SeriesN said:


> NICK, You are not supposed to type while you are in the shooting range.


Down for 50?  :unsure:


----------



## SeriesN

Nick said:


> Down for 50?  :unsure:


Pew Pew.

That reminds me of something, Manndude, where is it?


----------



## notFound

Meow, it's me. You can probably guess who I am and probably know who I am, so I will leave it to you guys. 


Also, just felt the need to bump every single thread in these forums..


----------



## Nick_A

WHAT IS THIS I DON'T EVEN


----------



## drmike

Hello, have you been Buffaloed?  Well, I am here to help.  Decades of experience demystifying bullshit, skiptracing deadbeats and pushing the buttons that make the lights go out.  I am the plumber in the sewer unclogging the shit stuffed in your pipes.

Buffa-loo-ed

Buffalo + loo (toilet) + ed for 

Buffaloed

_v.t. Informal._

*3. *to puzzle or baffle; confuse.

*4. *to intimidate by a display of power, importance, etc.


----------



## shovenose

I'm shovenose. 'nuff said!


----------



## MannDude

Nick_A said:


> WHAT IS THIS I DON'T EVEN


WHY ARE WE YELLING? Welcome to the community Nick! Glad to have ramnode's presence.



buffalooed said:


> Hello, have you been Buffaloed?  Well, I am here to help.  Decades of experience demystifying bullshit, skiptracing deadbeats and pushing the buttons that make the lights go out.  I am the plumber in the sewer unclogging the shit stuffed in your pipes.
> 
> Buffa-loo-ed
> 
> Buffalo + loo (toilet) + ed for
> 
> Buffaloed
> 
> _v.t. Informal._
> 
> *3. *to puzzle or baffle; confuse.
> 
> *4. *to intimidate by a display of power, importance, etc.


This guy is going to be trouble, I can tell already =P

Just kidding man, welcome to vpsBoard!



shovenose said:


> I'm shovenose. 'nuff said!


ShoveNose in the house!


----------



## drmike

Free colonoscopy with every 2GB VPS.  Use the code: KEVINJACKSPETERSENG


----------



## mojeda

Greetings fellow members, I am mojeda. Some of you may know me from ServerStatus, the modified version of BlueVM's Server monitoring script.

Feel free to visit my website, github, twitter, or my latest website ExploreLinux which could use some article writers if anyone is interested


----------



## MannDude

mojeda said:


> Greetings fellow members, I am mojeda. Some of you may know me from ServerStatus, the modified version of BlueVM's Server monitoring script.
> 
> Feel free to visit my website, github, twitter, or my latest website ExploreLinux which could use some article writers if anyone is interested


Hey man! Welcome to vpsBoard! Some nice sites there, glad to have you around.


----------



## coreyman

I guess this is where we will all start to hangout now? Maybe? Yes? No? I'll participate nonetheless.


----------



## Amitz

Caramba, Ladies and Gentlemen!


----------



## coreyman

Amitz said:


> Caramba, Ladies and Gentlemen!


Welcome Amitz


----------



## MannDude

Welcome all new members! Happy to have you all here!

Please, any questions or concerns you may have please let me know.


----------



## mikho

Hello members of vpsboard.

Looking for another place to hang out since LET is getting "boring" with all the shit-throwing going around. No one can ask a simple question without getting their head ripped off.

Hope this will be a more pleasant place to be.

I also hang out on 96forum and lowendspirit and I have my own blog


----------



## MannDude

mikho said:


> Hello members of vpsboard.
> 
> Looking for another place to hang out since LET is getting "boring" with all the shit-throwing going around. No one can ask a simple question without getting their head ripped off.
> 
> Hope this will be a more pleasant place to be.
> 
> I also hang out on 96forum and lowendspirit and I have my own blog



Hey man! Glad to see you here. Some great content on your site. You should post some tutorials on here.


----------



## TheLinuxBug

Hey All, 

Joined to see if this can be an acceptable alternative to LET.   Look forward to seeing some good topics to discuss and participating in some productive Linux/Unix/VPS/VDS/Cloud Server discussion.

Cheers!


----------



## mikho

MannDude said:


> You should post some tutorials on here.


thank you for the kind words. I might post some links to my site to get some more visitors  ... j/k .. I do however need to get some time off and write something more, there are a few half-made posts waiting to be finished.


----------



## Francisco

Hi everybody!



I'll see if Aldryic is interested in joining at all.


Francisco


----------



## MannDude

Francisco said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll see if Aldryic is interested in joining at all.
> 
> 
> Francisco


And suddenly, a wild-stallion appears!

I think he may be here already to be honest. Not 100%.


----------



## Awmusic12635

Francisco said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll see if Aldryic is interested in joining at all.
> 
> 
> Francisco


I believe he already signed up and posted in this thread if I recall.


----------



## MannDude

Fliphost said:


> I believe he already signed up and posted in this thread if I recall.


WE POSTED AT THE SAME TIME!

This is a vpsBoard first!


----------



## mikho

Francisco said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll see if Aldryic is interested in joining at all.
> 
> 
> Francisco


He already posted before.  http://vpsboard.com/user/24-aldryic-cbo%C3%A4s/


----------



## Awmusic12635

MannDude said:


> WE POSTED AT THE SAME TIME!
> 
> 
> This is a vpsBoard first!


Ill take my award and 100k reward k thanks


----------



## mojeda

Welcome everyone!


----------



## mnpeep




----------



## wdq

Hello everybody. 

I have been a member of LET for a while now, and WHT for quite a while longer than that. 

I enjoy lurking, VPS's, and technology.


----------



## SeriesN

Ello Fransisco!


----------



## Pmadd

Hey all, I've been a long time lurker of WHT and LET, and now I guess I'm joining here


----------



## Orien

Hi.


----------



## Amitz

Orien! Tell those guys at WHT to ban this bunch of ColoCriminals! ;-)


----------



## Digi_vps

ITZ Me Digi_vps i am happy to be a member of this community, Letz Make it Roll !!


----------



## MannDude

Welcome to all the new members! Glad to have you here!


----------



## imperio

Hello All,

LET refugee here


----------



## breton

breton. Soon-ex-mod on LET.


----------



## Mun

I'm the crazy Mun you can find me here: http://www.gaming-servers.net and http://forums.gaming-servers.net


----------



## SeriesN

breton said:


> breton. Soon-ex-mod on LET.


Please tell me Humza gonna say the same.


----------



## mnpeep

Mun said:


> I'm the crazy Mun you can find me here: http://www.gaming-servers.net and http://forums.gaming-servers.net


Would you be interested in buying gameserve.rs? :3


----------



## Dragoon0309

Hello I'm John, Dragoon0309 from LET. Refugee here.


----------



## thisisnotnetomx

I'm not... you know who


----------



## ihatetonyy

LET refugee, just following the tide.


----------



## Mun

mnpeep said:


> Would you be interested in buying gameserve.rs? :3


I generally run my own via Dedi's but if there is something good I will listen


----------



## SeriesN

thisisnotnetomx said:


> I'm not... you know who


The one who must not be named?


----------



## NickM

Hi guys, I'm NickM, and I'm a VPSaholic...

You may know me as the guy who made (and doesn't update anymore) OpenStatus (well, combined scrd and nikki's frontend to make OpenStatus...).  I was considering starting my own site to try to replace LEB/LET, but I just haven't had the time to do so, so I'm hoping that this place works out.

I work as a freelance Linux sysadmim - my areas of expertise are in the Debian and Ubuntu side of things.  I also do PHP and python programming.  I'm sort of a jack-of-all-things IT, and enjoy tackling new problems.


----------



## SeriesN

@NickM, thank you for creating OpenStatus. Because of you , I can sleep a bit longer while saving extra bucks


----------



## SeriesN

Welcome to VPSBoard @Aldryic.


----------



## Tactical

Sup everyone!


----------



## Mun

SgtZinn said:


> Sup everyone!


Just watching a large bond fire.


----------



## Oliver

Hello and congratulations, you've just read my first post on this forum!


----------



## SeriesN

Oliver said:


> Hello and congratulations, you've just read my first post on this forum!


Howdy Aussie. Welcome to VPSborad


----------



## bfj

I am bfj (yes an alias). I am very biased to BuyVM as I have had their services for the great part of 2 years and have had minimal issues (Aside from the Fiberhub fiasco). 

Anyhow, I have had a VPS with quite a few providers, but definitely have more BuyVM's than anyone that are used for various reasons. I can be bi-polar at times but don't worry about my alter ego, he is just a dick.

danke.

HEIL -.-/


----------



## thisisnotnetomx

SeriesN said:


> The one who must not be named?


may be


----------



## praveen

Hello,

I am Praveen, from India. I design websites and I came across LET couple of months ago when I was searching for cheap hosting.

So LET was my online hangout for many months, which led me into buying lot of VPS's. Also, due to LET, I am employed by a VPS provider now.

And today (16/MAY/2013), because of all the drama happening at LET I came to know about vpsboard.com. I hope this forum becomes as popular as LET and even better, so that many people from around the world gain from offers, tutorials and even the talk around here.

Regards,

Praveen


----------



## Kairus

Hi there! I've been (was) on LET since the end of 2011, I haven't really been active lately since the community really went downhill after LEA left and the site got more popular. Always fun to read about the drama though.

I will be in the market for a new VPS soon as I don't have any interest in staying with CVPS. Are there plans for a blog-type site similar to LEB?


----------



## Nick

Kairus said:


> Hi there! I've been (was) on LET since the end of 2011, I haven't really been active lately since the community really went downhill after LEA left and the site got more popular. Always fun to read about the drama though.
> 
> I will be in the market for a new VPS soon as I don't have any interest in staying with CVPS. Are there plans for a blog-type site similar to LEB?


The idea that we're developing on at the moment is more of a directory where it will contain information about a host such as recent offers, known reps, reviews and will also allow users to leave comments.


----------



## mojeda

Nick said:


> The idea that we're developing on at the moment is more of a directory where it will contain information about a host such as recent offers, known reps, reviews and will also allow users to leave comments.


I had been working on something like this previously but haven't had the time to work on it recently.


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle

Hey all, I'm WelltodoInformalCattle -- a LET refugee who is trying to find a new home. I hope to contribute to this new community whichever way I can and hopefully it'll be relatively drama free.


----------



## RaidLogic.NET

Howdy,


We are also on board.


Thank you


----------



## Shados

Shados here, not-very-long-time lurker at LET. I'm Australian, and I work for a tech support company doing L1 & L2 support for business customers (although I'd prefer to be working somewhere part-time, honestly). In my own time I do some amateur game & web development, act as sysadmin for a motley assortment of Linux boxen and services spread all over the place and generally spend way too much time playing computer games and hanging out on my teamspeak server with a bunch of (lovable) nutjobs. 

Canceled my enrollment in a double degree in computer science / computer & network engineering at RMIT last year - took me about three years to realize uni doesn't really work for me, so I guess you could say I can be a bit slow on the uptake .

MannDude may be interested to know that I'm currently living in a mud-brick bungalow, which provides good enough insulation that my computers can keep me warm enough even on the coldest Melbourne nights .


----------



## Zach

Hey everyone!


----------



## dnom

Hello! I'm dnom from LET. I don't post much there and I'll probably be mostly lurking here too.


----------



## Daniel

I'm Daniel. I've been the following usernames on LET.

MrAndroid

MrLadoodle

MrLabradoodle

MrLawoodle

Daniel

I've been at LET/LEB since the beginning of of it, and it's probably time for a change due to recent events.


----------



## budingyun

Hola.  :lol:


----------



## Wintereise

Hello from Japan, folks.

Here's to hoping this one goes better than LET did (???)


----------



## Zigara

Hello,

I am from the Internet.

Good day.


----------



## MannDude

Shados said:


> MannDude may be interested to know that I'm currently living in a mud-brick bungalow, which provides good enough insulation that my computers can keep me warm enough even on the coldest Melbourne nights .


Dude, that's awesome! Been wanting to build an _earthbag_ home for 6 or 7 years now. One of these days...



budingyun said:


> Hola.  :lol:


Nice avatar. One of these days I'll get caught up on One Piece.

To everyone else, 'Welcome!'


----------



## ryanarp

Way late to the party, My name is Ryan Arp and I am the owner of Catalyst Host. I look forward to not only participating in this community as a provider, but also as a individual who enjoys helping people out when I can.


----------



## Nick

ryanarp said:


> Way late to the party, My name is Ryan Arp and I am the owner of Catalyst Host. I look forward to not only participating in this community as a provider, but also as a individual who enjoys helping people out when I can.


Welcome Ryan  Keep up the good work with Catalyst.


----------



## blergh

Hello internets!

Hopefully not too many know about me.


----------



## elusus83

Hey everyone. I've been lurking around LET for awhile. Nice to see some familiar folks in here.


----------



## Nick

blergh said:


> Hello internets!
> 
> Hopefully not too many know about me.





elusus83 said:


> Hey everyone. I've been lurking around LET for awhile. Nice to see some familiar folks in here.


Hey guys, nice to see you both have signed up here. Enjoy the stay!


----------



## trewq

Hey everyone!

Hopefully most of you recognise my name from LET. Anyway if you don't my name is Brendan and I own Versatile IT. While most of my interactions on here will most likely be personal I will represent my business at times.

Fun fact: I'm most likely located further south than anyone else on here.


----------



## maxexcloo

Hey guys,

I'm a long time member of LowEndTalk and used to write reviews for LowEndBox 

I develop a script called Minstall and I try to be as friendly and helpful as possible, feel free to hit me up anytime!

~Max


----------



## mojeda

Bienvenidos, everyone


----------



## Nick

trewq said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> 
> Hopefully most of you recognise my name from LET. Anyway if you don't my name is Brendan and I own Versatile IT. While most of my interactions on here will most likely be personal I will represent my business at times.
> 
> 
> Fun fact: I'm most likely located further south than anyone else on here.


I'm down in New Zealand 


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rallias

Hey y'all, it's me, Rallias. Also known as probably the only one to encounter this error so far.


----------



## gr3g0s

Hi All

Greg here from Opotiki, New Zealand, best fishing spot in the world 

Used to build web sites (adult) about 15 years ago, currently self employed fixing computers etc.

Just launched Kgovps.com and more projects coming 

Chur Guys


----------



## trewq

Nick said:


> I'm down in New Zealand


 

I'm at about 42.8806


----------



## vanarp

Hello Everyone!

I am Vanarp and known with the same name on LET.

I dream of building websites/blogs that will make me super rich but procrastination is my big problem. This dream is the reason I am into VPS addiction now. I say addiction because I went purchasing couple of more vpses where as my requirement was to have just one that can serve a few hundred pageviews for couple of websites I own.

Photographing Nature is my serious hobby. I have a day job in IT that takes care of my livelihood and funds my hobbies (photography + websites).

Oh forgot to mention that I am from India. I love to use Open Source software and Creative Commons licensing to give away my photography works.

Have a good day...


----------



## titanicsaled

Long time LEB reader and quite an active LET user here! I've given up on LET so I've migrated here.


Hey everyone


----------



## iKeyZ

Hi Everyone!

Mainly was a lurker over at LET, glad to be moving over to this one - nice to meet you all!   

Little bit about me I guess;

I'm a full time software engineer at a pharmaceutical company just South West of London, England. I love to play a PC game or two whenever I have a chance away from work and love fiddling with web development too.


----------



## fatboy

Evening all - had been a long time lurker at LET, posted a bit but after all the hacking stuff and reading through all the threads about the history of LET and the like, thought I would come join you guys over here 

Hopefully this forum goes from strength to strength


----------



## SeriesN

Welcome to VPSboard @MitGib


----------



## mitgib

Hi! 

My name is Tim and I like long walks in the park, a cool summer breeze and ......

Oh hell, you all know who I am


----------



## Francisco

mitgib said:


> Hi!
> 
> My name is Tim and I like long walks in the park, a cool summer breeze and ......
> 
> Oh hell, you all know who I am


SPEAK UP SONNY I CANT HEAR YOU

Francisco


----------



## Awmusic12635

mitgib said:


> Hi!
> 
> My name is Tim and I like long walks in the park, a cool summer breeze and ......
> 
> Oh hell, you all know who I am


Not on the beach?


----------



## mitgib

Francisco said:


> SPEAK UP SONNY I CANT HEAR YOU
> 
> 
> Francisco


Respect your elders!


----------



## TruvisT

Just saying hey! I work with servers and play with kittens!


----------



## Noerman

Hi folks,

I just nobody ...

But you can call me Noerman.


----------



## gr3g0s

trewq said:


> I'm at about 42.8806


----------



## drmike

Glad to see everyone here.  Interesting group of movers and shakers.


----------



## SeriesN

buffalooed said:


> Glad to see everyone here.  Interesting group of movers and shakers.


We like to move it , move it


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle

TruvisT said:


> play with kittens!


 

You sick bastard!


----------



## drmike

Kittens have funny eyes and schwarp clawwws.


----------



## David

Nick said:


> I'm down in New Zealand
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


How is it down there? Thinking about moving to another country.

anyways..

My name is David. I'mmmm nothing. I just have a crap load of hobbies. I live off waffles, hot-pockets, & chips. & ofc occasionally water..

I've always had a heart for web development.. found LET a bit ago & got into VPSs. ((now I have a ton of them.. it's like a freaking card collection that actually has a use!)) I miss LET.. it is sorta like a breakup for me. Hopefully vpsB will do well for me in my time of need.

I live in America.. if that matters.

p.s I like Doctor Who... and British tele...


----------



## Nick

Welcome David 

It's great, check this post  http://www.buzzfeed.com/daves4/hardest-parts-about-living-in-new-zealand


----------



## Jamson

Hey! I was a loyal LET lurker who has now moved to lurking over here. I posted a small amount in LET during the OSQA days, but pretty much stopped with the move to Vanilla. 

Carry on, i guess. 

Edit: was, not am a loyal lurker...


----------



## gr3g0s

David said:


> How is it down there? Thinking about moving to another country.
> 
> anyways..
> 
> My name is David. I'mmmm nothing. I just have a crap load of hobbies. I live off waffles, hot-pockets, & chips. & ofc occasionally water..
> 
> I've always had a heart for web development.. found LET a bit ago & got into VPSs. ((now I have a ton of them.. it's like a freaking card collection that actually has a use!)) I miss LET.. it is sorta like a breakup for me. Hopefully vpsB will do well for me in my time of need.
> 
> I live in America.. if that matters.
> 
> p.s I like Doctor Who... and British tele...




New Zealand is a beautiful place if only we can stop our current PM from destroying it before u get here 

We have strong links with UK, us still being a colony and all that 


I love Uk comedy, greats like The goodies, Red dwarf, monty python, my latest discovery from UK is MonkeyDust  bit its a bit dark for some


----------



## Tipsta

Tipsta here.


----------



## vld

Hi you monsters.


----------



## XFS_Brian

Hello,

My name is Brian. I am the Chief Operations Officer and Co-Founder of XFuse Solutions, LLC. I have been in the hosting industry for 5+ years but I have been working with servers way longer then that. Some of  you may have heard that I am the original founder/owner of URPad. This is correct. I sold URPad to FTN Hosting when my military requirements started to pick up.

You will see me around the forums answer questions and posting guides.


----------



## raidz

Hello,

I am here. You can find me idling in your ircs and lurking your forums.


----------



## Chronic

Hello,

I'm a former LET member, looking for a new home. 

I'm a med student, hobby programmer and an occasional gamer. I watch far too much TV and spend a large portion of my free time hanging out on the internet. LET used to be my little sin and now with all the drama that went on recently, this place is apparently all the hype. I started the VPS journey when I was trying to set up a forum for a friend's gaming community and ended up staying for everything else. Hopefully a friendly atmosphere will keep me hooked to this board as well.

In any case, some of you might have already seen me posting but didn't recognize me, so I thought I'd formally introduce myself. I'll try to stay active here and if anyone would like to get to know me better, they are welcome to PM me. I'm always looking for interesting debates and the occasional gaming nemesis.


----------



## Taronyu

Some people may know me from LET, I have been active there for the past few months and I liked it. I always like to play and learn new things, too bad LET is falling apart so I decided to give this one a try. So far the members seems nice and there is a much nicer feeling here.


----------



## Pete M.

Hey there, I'm Pete, Marc's younger brother and I work with him at Phoenix VPS. My brother encouraged me to join VPS Board and meet the community.


----------



## Ivan

Pete M. said:


> Hey there, I'm Pete, Marc's younger brother and I work with him at Phoenix VPS. My brother encouraged me to join VPS Board and meet the community.


Good to see you here.


----------



## SonicVPS

Hi all, I'm Richard and I've been lurking around here.

I'm keen to be involved in an actual 'community' based forum and share my knowledge/experience with others. Like most guys around here, I'm always working hard and trying to be innovative within this industry.


----------



## admin__velinux

Hello people! i am Josh i am a part time cnc grinder, i also run velinux!


----------



## deluxehost

Hello, my name is deluxehost..I'm new here, and i hope to offer some help on support based topics. As i offer support for the VPS company i work for, and hope to help people here aswell.


----------



## MannDude

Welcome all new members!


----------



## azzavps

Hi All,

My name is Aaron, I run AzzaVps.com

really looking forward to getting involved in all the great discussions.

Thanks


----------



## MannDude

azzavps said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My name is Aaron, I run AzzaVps.com
> 
> really looking forward to getting involved in all the great discussions.
> 
> Thanks


Welcome to vpsBoard! Looking forward to your involvement in the forum!


----------



## Jeffrey

Hey everyone.  Jeffrey here from LET!  I will be paying more attention to VPSBoard more than I did before because I am getting sick of the idiots over at LET and I see a lot of old timers here.


----------



## LeurMin

Mabuhay!

I'm Ruel (Leur) the oldest hosting provider in the Philippines (http://www.philhosting.net) with more than 10 years in business. I have my servers across different well known providers but lately I decided to get VPS instead rather than maintaining a dedicated servers. I find VP board very helpful to find a good and reliable VPS provider which I already subscribe to their services.

Thank you guys and looking for more business transaction soon!


----------



## MannDude

Jeffrey said:


> Hey everyone.  Jeffrey here from LET!  I will be paying more attention to VPSBoard more than I did before because I am getting sick of the idiots over at LET and I see a lot of old timers here.





LeurMin said:


> Mabuhay!
> 
> I'm Ruel (Leur) the oldest hosting provider in the Philippines (http://www.philhosting.net) with more than 10 years in business. I have my servers across different well known providers but lately I decided to get VPS instead rather than maintaining a dedicated servers. I find VP board very helpful to find a good and reliable VPS provider which I already subscribe to their services.
> 
> Thank you guys and looking for more business transaction soon!


Thanks for joining guys! Glad to have you here!


----------



## HostUS-Alexander

Welcome everyone to VPSBoard


----------



## ModulesGarden

Hello everyone!

I've been looking at this board since some time and I decided to join because of many decent discussions, without redundant and offensive posts. Keep it up guys! I hope to find here more of such posts and share with you something helpful and interesting from time to time.


----------



## MannDude

ModulesGarden said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I've been looking at this board since some time and I decided to join because of many decent discussions, without redundant and offensive posts. Keep it up guys! I hope to find here more of such posts and share with you something helpful and interesting from time to time.


Welcome to the community! Glad to have you here!


----------



## concerto49

SonicVPS said:


> Hi all, I'm Richard and I've been lurking around here.
> 
> I'm keen to be involved in an actual 'community' based forum and share my knowledge/experience with others. Like most guys around here, I'm always working hard and trying to be innovative within this industry.



Hasn't seen Sonic in a long time. You used to post a lot on LET.


----------



## ImmuneHost

Hi,

I am Shauna. I am working at ImmuneHost. I manage the Marketing and Sales Department. Looking forward  
to have a great time at vpsboard. Takecare everyone!

Regards,
Shauna,
ImmuneHost.com


----------



## 45ACP

Im 45ACP and a lurker. Probably wont post much unless I cant find answers to something on google!


----------



## Nikki

Hi! I'm Nikki. I've been around the VPS community since around 2009 when I got my first VPS at Frantech (now BuyVM). Over the years I've learned way more than I ever would have without having a single vps/linux server. I run a small gaming community called ProbablyAServer (http://probablyaserver.com), which takes up most of my free time.

I know a lot of the people here already just from IRC, good to see a few familiar faces here


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Welcome yall!  Glad to have you all here!


----------



## Sefket

Hi guys,

I'm new to this website.

I'm a Customer Service Representative from Arvixe as you see in my signature. I wanted to say hi and I'll be posting on here. Very nice website also  .

Thank you,

Sefket


----------



## kunnu

Hello,

I am kunnu, I work in Dewlance and Autoboot is invented by me.

I like browsing forum and posting/reading tech related threads. 

Thanks,

Kunnu


----------



## xCubex

Been on here for a while but havent had chance to post, so here goes


----------



## MannDude

Welcome to the rat race fellas.


----------



## gordonrp

Hi, 

Im Gordon, nice to meet you all. 

Gordon


----------



## MannDude

Howdy Gordon. Nice to meet ya'.


----------



## CraigA

Hello Everyone!

My name is CraigA and I'm the co-owner of USAccess.ca

I'm here to join this great community and becoming an active and contributing user 

Cheers!

CraigA

www.usaccess.ca


----------



## MannDude

CraigA said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> My name is CraigA and I'm the co-owner of USAccess.ca
> 
> I'm here to join this great community and becoming an active and contributing user
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> CraigA
> 
> www.usaccess.ca


Welcome to the forums man, happy to have you here. How'd you find out about vpsBoard, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## CraigA

SkylarM from Crissic Solutions actually introduced me to this place.  I've been on WHT for over 10 years and a couple other sites more recently.


----------



## rapidnode

Hi!

I'm David and I'm the founder of Rapidnode.net. Looking forward joining this community =)


----------



## drmike

Welcome to everyone new here!

Glad to see new faces.


----------



## chicagoalooed

Howdy Folks!

 I just wanted to take the time to introduce myself here on the forum! I will probably troll just as bad as everyone here did at LET. I'm curious how much content or posts of mine will be disabled/deleted. Anyways, This is going to tons of fun if i get to stay!

Thanks,


chicagoalooed


----------



## HalfEatenPie

chicagoalooed said:


> Howdy Folks!
> 
> I just wanted to take the time to introduce myself here on the forum! I will probably troll just as bad as everyone here did at LET. I'm curious how much content or posts of mine will be disabled/deleted. Anyways, This is going to tons of fun if i get to stay!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> chicagoalooed


lol


----------



## ryanarp

chicagoalooed said:


> Howdy Folks!
> 
> I just wanted to take the time to introduce myself here on the forum! I will probably troll just as bad as everyone here did at LET. I'm curious how much content or posts of mine will be disabled/deleted. Anyways, This is going to tons of fun if i get to stay!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> chicagoalooed


LOL


----------



## MannDude

chicagoalooed said:


> Howdy Folks!
> 
> I just wanted to take the time to introduce myself here on the forum! I will probably troll just as bad as everyone here did at LET. I'm curious how much content or posts of mine will be disabled/deleted. Anyways, This is going to tons of fun if i get to stay!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> chicagoalooed


Welcome to vpsBoard.


----------



## Tyler.S

Hey guys & gals!

Let's start this as if it were an AA Meeting shall we? (not that I have ever been, not that going is a bad thing...umm)

My name is Tyler and I am a VPS-holic. Been in the web industry for over 12 years now (damn, I am old). Started when I was 15 with my first cPanel Reseller account and designed my first site (ya, it looked like crap and had zero customers). I started in this business because I am a huge nerd when it comes to technology and pretty much anything electric. I have since moved up in my days, learned lessons the hard way and some the easy way.

I now own a successful Shared and VPS company and we are still not on the map as some might be, but we are working towards it. (more details to come in my SPAMATURE, which I will add once I am done sticking my nose into every thread). I am not a troll, but I would like to be (if that is the cool thing nowadays?).

I am old and slow (ya 27 is ancient now eh?) but I know my way around the majority of hosting issues, and what I do not know I GOOGLE! HAH, yes...I know how to google. Anyways, hoping to sit back and relax and help where I can. VPSBoard seems like a great place for us old timers to chill and remember the good old days of $50 for 100MB shared accounts.

Umm...guess that is it for now...oh ya, I am from Canada eh! lol


----------



## MannDude

Tyler.S said:


> Hey guys & gals!
> 
> Let's start this as if it were an AA Meeting shall we? (not that I have ever been, not that going is a bad thing...umm)
> 
> My name is Tyler and I am a VPS-holic. Been in the web industry for over 12 years now (damn, I am old). Started when I was 15 with my first cPanel Reseller account and designed my first site (ya, it looked like crap and had zero customers). I started in this business because I am a huge nerd when it comes to technology and pretty much anything electric. I have since moved up in my days, learned lessons the hard way and some the easy way.
> 
> I now own a successful Shared and VPS company and we are still not on the map as some might be, but we are working towards it. (more details to come in my SPAMATURE, which I will add once I am done sticking my nose into every thread). I am not a troll, but I would like to be (if that is the cool thing nowadays?).
> 
> I am old and slow (ya 27 is ancient now eh?) but I know my way around the majority of hosting issues, and what I do not know I GOOGLE! HAH, yes...I know how to google. Anyways, hoping to sit back and relax and help where I can. VPSBoard seems like a great place for us old timers to chill and remember the good old days of $50 for 100MB shared accounts.
> 
> Umm...guess that is it for now...oh ya, I am from Canada eh! lol


Welcome to vpsBoard man! We've got a handful of you 'old timers' and I'm sure some will scoff at the thought of you considering 27 'old'. I'm just a couple years behind you at 25.


----------



## Tyler.S

MannDude said:


> Welcome to vpsBoard man! We've got a handful of you 'old timers' and I'm sure some will scoff at the thought of you considering 27 'old'. I'm just a couple years behind you at 25.


Damn...enjoy it while you can...lol


----------



## ErrantWeb-Nick

Hello Guys,

Just joined on behalf ErrantWeb to help represent the company and to participate in the community. Hope to get to know and help you guys out


----------



## fahad

*Thank You for this Great Forum Access !*​* *​ ​*----------------------------------------------------*​ ​I am Fahad Ahammed. Living in Dhaka,Bangladesh. I have attraction to play around codes,server(vps). I mainly like apache2 and lighttpd. I think i will get help from you guys . And also i have small(very) hosting business. And i am looking forward to get vps reseller type thingies. 

Thank You all.


----------



## Kakashi

Junaid here from Corgi Tech. I am 30 , born and bred here in the UK. I have a 9 month old Son now called Zak. If you don't have kids enjoy your free time whilst you can.


----------



## Erawan

Kakashi said:


> Junaid here from Corgi Tech. I am 30 , born and bred here in the UK. I have a 9 month old Son now called Zak. If you don't have kids enjoy your free time whilst you can.


Lol... Although that's true, our kid can cure us when we tired. If we see them laugh, our energy just revived, they will make us happy again.

I'm having a 15 months daughter, it's really spent my time to play with her, but I enjoy it, and make me happy.


----------



## lifetalk

Hey everyone. Lifetalk here. I've been around the web hosting community in general for quite some time now and only recently found out about vpsBoard. I don't have a signature and I guess I'll hold off on shamelessly 'plugging' about my venture in an introduction post 

That being said and done, I look forward to a great time here


----------



## Kadar

Kadar here, I own a newer host called ServerAlley, I have been dealing with webhosting and server administration for a few years now, I enjoy most everything to do with computers and technology and am always looking to learn something new or try a new venture.


----------



## bigrobsweb

Hi Everyone,

My names Rob I am 25 from the UK and pretty new to the hosting industry. I hope I will fit into your community and hope to be a very active member.

Cya around,

Rob


----------



## Dedispec

Hey everyone, I'm David Byrne of Dedispec, LLC.! We're a U.S. based hosting provider.


I recently came across this community and thought I'd join, nice to find more active communities. Always enjoy participating in industry discussions or lending some advice. 


Hope to meet some friendly people here, thanks!


----------



## NodeKid

Tripped over this place in the dark but it sure smells yummy.


----------



## vectorian

I found a lot of LET member here...


----------



## fahad

vectorian said:


> I found a lot of LET member here...


LET ??


----------



## NodeKid

fahad said:


> LET ??


let


----------



## TSS - Conor

Hello Guys,

I'm Conor. I live in the United Kingdom and I am the co-founder and VP of technical operations @ The SkySpace.

I enjoy programming, physics, chemistry, martial arts and above all... relaxing 

Cheers!


----------



## InertiaNetworks-John

TSS - Conor said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I'm Conor. I live in the United Kingdom and I am the co-founder and VP of technical operations @ The SkySpace.
> 
> I enjoy programming, physics, chemistry, martial arts and above all... relaxing
> 
> Cheers!


Welcome Conor!


----------



## jebat_ks

Hey!

I'm not exactly new to the community, just decided to join now.

I have some smallish fleet of hosting product, but nothing befitting here so far.

I join to add plot to the _drama_


----------



## fahad

jebat_ks said:


> Hey!
> 
> I'm not exactly new to the community, just decided to join now.
> 
> I have some smallish fleet of hosting product, but nothing befitting here so far.
> 
> I join to add plot to the _drama_


Wellcome Jebat. We  love to see changes on the Drama plot..


----------



## zshen

I'm Matt. I found my way over here a while back from LET. Been lurking for a while and finally decided to join.

Professionally, I work for an ISP in the mid-west on the networking side of the house. I have been collecting dedicated and VPS' for a while now just for personal use and testing.


----------



## drmike

Welcome to everyone new!


----------



## SrsX

I guess I should probably introduce myself.

My name is James, I'm a security researcher; I am also a programmer. I like to critize things that need to be critized. I enjoy my job.

I'm fluent in English, German, French. I joined this community because of my love for servers.


----------



## k0nsl

I'm k0nsl (or Kuensl), somewhat versatile, I live usually somewhere in Scandinavia, or thereabouts. I'm a big fan of networking, administration and will poke around in a server like a kid in a candy store. _*Big tyme*_  :lol:

I love to travel, for example: I have been to Bulgaria more times than I have visited my own capital.

Microsoft is something of the past for me, I only use *nix for everyday tasks. I used to be a gamer. What's more? I like dogs also 
Et cetera.


----------



## AuroraZero

Hello my name is _insert_name_here_  and I am a VPS/Computer/Web addict. I live in Michigan with my wife and three kids (a dog and two cats). I do not work outside the home anymore unless you count homesteading. I was injured awhile back and can no longer perform my duties to the satisfaction of my superiors. At least that is what they tols me when they discharged me.

I love fishing and hunting, anything to do with the web and hosting, and mainly just hanging with my little family. I do get sick a lot lately so if I disappear for a bit do not fret "I'll be back"

Hope I can contribute some here but I normally do not fit anywhere. Thus I am alone a lot. I know a lot of you from the other forum and some of you may "of" me from there.

Well guess that is about all. Hope you all have a good day/night. opcorn:

AZ


----------



## blergh

I am from the Internet.


----------



## Neo

Hi,

My name is Neo and im also known as the guy with 30 leb boxes, i am 20 Years old and come from Germany.


----------



## Minmeo

Im minmeo. Im kind of new to having a vps and want to learn more. Hi everyone.


----------



## BBGN-Doug

Hello Everyone,

For those of you who are also on WebHostingTalk, it's Techy!  Glad to be on VPSBoard.com


----------



## MannDude

Welcome to all the new members! Happy to have y'all here.


----------



## ChrisM

BBGN-Doug said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> For those of you who are also on WebHostingTalk, it's Techy!  Glad to be on VPSBoard.com


Welcome Doug!!


----------



## GoodHosting

Hello there VPSBoard,

This is Damon of Albino Geek Services Ltd.  I'm a young entrepreneur trying to gain experience in the hosting industry while learning basic business skills and fine-tuning around my experiences.  I have taken business courses at Kwantlen Polytechnic University and am close to finishing my CISY certificate, leading into a Bachelor of Technology down the road.

I've been off to a bit of a bad start community-wise when I acquired HardCloud, which came onto a lot of recent scrutiny when the previous owner went mad all of LowEndTalk (not in my control really, even after you change your email and password there, people with active sessions can keep posting / stay logged in, this "feature" has still not been fixed.)

Hopefully people can look over that previous unfortunate series of events and look forward to what we'd like to bring to the community!

Happy to finally come aboard!


----------



## BBGN-Doug

Chris Miller said:


> Welcome Doug!!


Hi Chris!


----------



## notFound

Albino Geek Services, hm, interesting name. Welcome Damon. 

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan

I'm Jonathan Wright, Director of Managed Services for KnownHost.  I've been in the hosting industry for quite some time and am a relatively active member at WHT.

I hope to make this my 2nd home


----------



## MannDude

Welcome to all the new members and apparent WHT dual-citizens. Happy to have y'all here.


----------



## iWF-Jacob

Hi all, my name is Jacob and I work for iWF Hosting / H4Y Technologies LLC. Decided to sign up for this board today after seeing the increasing popularity of it.

Looking good so far, looks like a decent chunk of familiar faces as well as some new ones!


----------



## hellogoodbye

Didn't realize there's an intro thread! Guess I'll toss my name in here too. My name is Amy, and I have very little experience with tech in general other than some self-taught html/css back when static html sites were all the rage. My background/passion has always been healthcare, though I'm currently unemployed and looking for that elusive first job as a fresh graduate. 

I originally wanted to get myself a VPS to start up a little website or use it for file storage, but then I grew interested in learning my way around the backend with SSH and installing my own scripts etc. I stumbled across WHT first because that forum kept popping up in my searches for a good host - I've had previous experiences with shared hosting that I later found out were EIG companies and definitely explained the shitty times I had with them - and it was through there that I started learning more about other types of hosting and what might be good for me. Managed VPS plans sounded like a great choice but the price tag was just too prohibitive when I know I won't really be doing much with it-- or rather, I don't even know what I want to do with it quite yet. I also kept reading warnings about how newbies should stay away from getting unmanaged VPSes, but at the same time the cost was so much lower in comparison. So I figured, what the hell; I'll take the plunge off the deep end and hope for the best.

At the same time, I'm the type that likes to research and learn more about things so I started lurking around WHT more, reading a lot of the threads and just familiarizing myself with this new environment, learning the alien jargon, taking note of familiar names and who to steer clear from. It was through there (probably from a VPS rec thread or a negative review thread) that I found out about LEB and signed up for my first VPS, and somewhere around that same time I learned about VPSBoard and started following this place too.

TL;DR: I know next to nothing about tech, came for the cheap VPS deals, stayed for the learning (...and drama).


----------



## xCubex

I am like a few others, have been active on alot of forums, registered on here a while back, but now i am becoming an active member


----------



## TheRedFox

Everyone knows me already , no need to introduce.


----------



## Kokaku Kidotai

Kon'nichiwa!

My nick is Kokaku Kidotai (feel free to call me by my name Nevil) and I'm the 3rd administrator at FreeVPS.us. If you can call it work I admit that I work for FreeVPS.us. Some may know me from the past or from your IRC channel where I am 24x7.

Heads up to moke you


----------



## AMDbuilder

Hello, my name is Patrick and i'm a hosting addict.

I've worked with computers for a number of years, and quite a few hosting companies.  I'm the driving force behind SkyToaster, and a general sponge when it comes to learning more.

I look forward becoming a part of the community and learning more.


----------



## MannDude

Welcome to all the new members!


----------



## TrentaHost

Just joined to see what all the fuss was about...


----------



## sean

1 year old today and all I've done so far is sit on the IRC channel that entire time. I've finally registered


----------



## HostHoarders-Mike

Hi,

I'm Michael (You can call me Mike.) I've been a member of the VPS community for some time and I finally decided to register on these forums! Some of you may already know me but hopefully I get to know a lot more of you!


----------



## HairyToes

Hello I'm HairyToes from Canada !

Looking forward to joining this community.


----------



## emaweb

Hello everyone! i'm new here, my name is Ema 

http://www.timesharescam.com/blog/171-timeshare-properties/


----------



## lowesthost

long time lurker  decided to join


----------



## qrwteyrutiyoup

Hello from Brazil. I just joined about a week ago and I am still getting used to this place. So far, enjoying it and the discussions.


----------



## MannDude

Welcome to all the new members! Happy to have all of you here!


----------



## Ameyuri

Hello, user from algeria


----------



## Acacy

Hello Acacy from Indonesia

Glad to join vpsboard


----------



## RA4W

Hello im Gustaf from Sweden.

Been lukring around for a while now. Decided to register today, im planning on posting alot of reviews.


----------



## Packety

Hello, New member here! After some time being on this forum i finally decided to join!


----------



## MannDude

Welcome to all the new members! Happy to have you here. Feel free to let me know if there is anything I can do to make your stay here more pleasant.


----------



## HostXNow

Hi to all vpsBoard members! I knew of this forum months ago but only just got round to checking it out properly. I think there are some changes to the forum since I first signed up. This forum looks good... nice work vpsBoard team!

I'll try to contribute to forum by taking part in discussions etc when I can. And of course will be posting ads in offers section for HostXNow.  

Thanks!

Chris.


----------



## saramorris

Hello  i'm new here!


----------



## Lorne

Figured it was about time to actually make an account and stop being anti-social after lurking for so long it's a bit creepy. So yeah name is Lorne, and I live in Montreal with a wife and 2 young kids. Been working on Ioflare the past 18 months and just about ready to open to the public! Exciting times


----------



## MonkeyD

Hello! Im Russell or MonkeyD (from One Piece!) I found this website on google searching for vps forum. I am here to learn more about linux and using a vps to host websites.


----------



## S4S-UK

I am engineer in computer, working as technical+sales+marketing in other words multi task 

I love music right now enjoying music of firework (kate parry)


----------



## TierVM

Hey there everyone,

This is Daniel from TierVM. We are a recently started VPS hosting business aiming to provide the best services out there


----------



## MannDude

Welcome, @HostXNow, @saramorris, @Lorne, @MonkeyD, @S4S-UK @TierVM !

Happy to have you all here!


----------



## DudeThatsErin

Hello, My name is Erin. I'm alive to host people the best way that I can and own my own forum and be online the best that I can.


----------



## graca

Hi everyone!

I'm new here, I loved VPS and server stuff,

I came from Indonesia


----------



## S4S-UK

@MannDude thanks for your welcome


----------



## HostXNow

MannDude said:


> Welcome, @HostXNow, @saramorris, @Lorne, @MonkeyD, @S4S-UK @TierVM !
> 
> Happy to have you all here!


Cheers @MannDude


----------



## TierVM

Thanks for the warm greetings @MannDude !


----------



## IceCream

Greetings,

I'm IceCream also known as icecream/icecream- or eyescream on IRC.

That's it.

kthxbai


----------



## Tom_WebhostingUK LTD

Hello Everybody,

I'm Tom Davies. I'm sales and marketing executive. Hope to learn and share many new things here.


----------



## suraj4u

Hey vpsboard buddies,

i am Suraj , A research fellow running hosting business. Take me in


----------



## HH-Josh

Hi everyone. I'm also new to the forum. Hope I get to know some of you and I look forward to be apart of the community .


----------



## JohnnyLee

Hi,

I'm JohnnyLee. I've signed up in order to use the offers board to get rid of a colocated server. I guess I need to make a few posts before I'm allowed to do that.

Nice to be here!

jl


----------



## MannDude

Welcome new members! Happy to have you here.



JohnnyLee said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm JohnnyLee. I've signed up in order to use the offers board to get rid of a colocated server. I guess I need to make a few posts before I'm allowed to do that.
> 
> Nice to be here!
> 
> jl


Yes, that is correct. Participation is required before solicitation.


----------



## HH-Josh

MannDude said:


> Welcome new members! Happy to have you here.
> 
> 
> Yes, that is correct. Participation is required before solicitation.


Thank you for the welcome. Been a few interesting threads already, will be sticking around.


- Josh


----------



## GreenHostBox

Hello! I'm John from GreenHostBox. I'm glad to be part of VPSBoard and I'll be chatting in the forum here and there. Hope I can meet some people


----------



## Traven

... and a wild Traven appears in the wild. What are you going to do? a) Befriend him, b) destroy him, or c) chat with him?

I'm just a simple dood.... uhm... just ask if you want to know anything special. Lol


----------



## HostSailor

Hi everyone, I'm Alexander Freeman from HostSailor, and I have just joined vpsboard today, hope I will be able to contribute to this community and also to learn a lot about the community and vps industry, thank you!


----------



## badpatrick

I'm Patrick. I don't know how to put this, but I'm kind of a big deal. People know me. I'm very important. I have many leather-bound books and my apartment smells of rich mahogany.


----------



## GelHost

Hi,

I'm Basil, part of Gelhost team. I hope to know everyone well around here.


----------



## vladivostok

Howdy Vpsboard!

This is Privet Vladivostok reporting  I'm basically learning linux and trying to setup my own vps. I use ramnode vps, so far so good. Looking forward here!

Regards


----------



## MartinD

Welcome along


----------



## MannDude

Hey everyone. Welcome to vpsBoard!


----------



## rds100

@vladivostok i wonder how's the ping from Vladivostok to Japan for instance? Are there any direct cables, or everything routes through Europe?


----------



## HBAndrei

Hello everyone, my name is Andrei, I'm 29 and I live in Romania.

I've heard of this forum on another hosting forum and thought I'd try it out, exited to be here and be part of this community


----------



## Justin_G

Hello everyone! Hows your day/night so far?

I'm Justin and I'm here introducing myself since this is the Introduction Thread.

I can't wait to take part in the community and eventually post an offer!

I must say, I love the default group "Registered Lurker"


----------



## HH-Abdullah

Hi guys. The forum commanded me to introduce myself so here I am.


----------



## MannDude

HH-Abdullah said:


> Hi guys. The forum commanded me to introduce myself so here I am.


Don't look so sad! Welcome to vpsBoard!


----------



## RH-Dan

Hi there everyone,

My name is Dan, it is very nice to meet you all


----------



## HostNIT

Hello Everyone,

My name is Rishi  from Host NIT Inc an I'm new here.. I'm not exactly sure what I can share here..but a little about me:

I am a Level 3 Administator, Engineer and System Admin(one in the same). I'm very famuilar with all VPS products and services. ..oh, and I'm also the founder/Chairman of the  Corperation mentioned above.

I will conttribute when I can. Thxxxx


----------



## boutique - Josh

Hello All! I am Josh from Boutique-Host and have just opened my account here  We want to make ourselves easily reachable to our customers, so created an account here at VPSboard. Hopefully I am be able to contribute valuable information to the site


----------



## fr33hosting

Hi there, My name is andy and i represent fr33hosting.I joined this site to help our new company get out there to the public and also contribute to vpsboard plus learn from people here.As there are many with good solid help and advice.


----------



## MartinD

Welcome along all


----------



## mk-sam

Hello Everyone and Good evening,


My name is Raja Musab bin Khalid (too much long  ) but you can call me MK Sam. I'm bit new too VPS, but I have enough knowledge of VPS management. I'm student of software engineering. I would like to join this community to learn something new and also help others too. 

Thanks


----------



## MannDude

Welcome to all the new members!


----------



## dxgg123

Guys, are you! I'm sorry I only use Google translate! 

I was friends from China, nice to meet you! 

My career is engaged in information network security and server management, access to the Internet has a lot of time every day. 

My interest is to netizens around the world to share with convenient service network resources, and the establishment of a Chinese blog (www.dxgblog.com), and these recommendations to Chinese netizens. 

If you are a hosting provider, vps discount or discount information can send email to me, my email: [email protected], my MSN: [email protected]


----------



## GenzRhodes

Hello vpsBoard!

Glad to see such a great forum with a lot of activity and posts. I'm excited to hopefully jump head first into this forum and meet new people.

I personally love playing around with servers and computers. Maybe I'll see some of you guys elsewhere as well? Heh.

Ciao


----------



## st3ssel

Lurked this board for quite a while, mainly to watch the ongoing CC/CVPS shit storm. Think I even registered an account a few months ago and made a post or two, regardless I don't remember my info so I just decided to re-register. Hopefully this time around I can make some contributions to the community instead of just watching.   h34r:


----------



## MannDude

Welcome to all the new folks. Looking forward to seeing you guys around the forum. Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Ricky Spanish

Im Ricky Spanish. Came here for help with my VPS. I forget what I was looking for on google last week but stumbled upon this place and decided to sign up today to ask a question. Hi!


----------



## Maahes

Hi VpsBoard!

I'm glad I have found this forum. It was a big step to move from shared hosting to VPS when I did it... lot of new things to learn. Now I will try to help those in the same position as me, at least in the things I used to.

Sorry if my english is not the best! 

Cheers!


----------



## Foley

Hi everyone. I'm Foley. It is not my real name, but is the name of my dog. Seems like a nice place here.


----------



## Sam

Hello,

I'm Sam Hambling. I have a charity site called thebookstore.co.nz and co-own a webhost.


----------



## RobertM

Hello!

My name is Robert McCune, RobertM for short.  I have been looking at vpsBoard for a while now and decided to register.  I've been messing with the hosting industry for a few years now, and believe that I will be able to be a help to the community.

I currently work for SolidShellSecurity LLC as the Vice President of Operations.  I'd like to offer the knowledge I've gained from working with SSS to vpsBoard since I'm here!

If you've got any questions or anything of the sort, don't be afraid to PM me. 

Thanks!

  -RobertM


----------



## TomBrown

whoops didn't realise there was an introduction thread - ah well.

Noob!


----------



## MannDude

Welcome all new members! Happy to have you here!


----------



## satstyler

forgot to introduce myself on registering ..apologies for that

Not in the hosting business myself but have a couple of VPS's for various projects and whatever takes my fancy and is flavour of the month ... i just like to tinker 

Looking forward to being part of this forum ..


----------



## sz1hosting

*Hello, everyone i am the admin of sz1Hosting Group, i am from UK England and now live in Indonesia Java, i teach English here and run a few web hosting business's and SEO projects.*


----------



## irishwill2008

Hello everyone!

My name is William and i am the owner of ReimHosting!

I am massive on a forum called HF (Hackforums) and i am massive here in Ireland! Im expanding worldwide and i have a HQ here in Dublin and am purchasing a plot over in Austin TX. I am a developer in many cases, I use to design games for Microsoft Xbox and i still today create patches for mod menus etc for Xbox. I like fixing computer and xbox's as im a real technical guy. I am a fully qualified Computer and Network technician and i have a diploma in Web Designing. I come here to show you guys my Hosting Company incase you dont just yet know of it!

As i said, ReimHosting is expanding extremely quick so why not check us out?

Thank you very much for reading.

Kind regards,

ReimHosting.

P.s: William.


----------



## BlaZe

Hello vpsBoard !


I'm BlaZe from 2Sync.co

I'm very delighted to join vpsBoard. I'd be serving here to help people in technical problems as well as post my offers.

I'm a Web Designer too and learning PHP+MySQL.


----------



## [email protected]

hi ,everyone ,i am sales of letsidc.com from LETSWIN TECHNOLOGY.  :wub:  :wub:  :wub:    LETSWIN TECHNOLOGY was established in 2005, which is a global IDC service provider, an excellent global IDC service provider in Great China Region, offering global dedicated server hosting, Web hosting, VPS, domain name registration and various solutions for our clients. LETSWIN is the best partner for the enterprise users from all over the world. LETSWIN has established a win-win partnership with many IDC in different countries or regions, such as the HK DYnet, HK New World Telecom, HK CPC, Taiwan ChungHwa Telecom, Taiwan Far EasTone, Taiwan Fixed Network, Taiwan Chief Telecom, Thailand CAT, Thailand TOT, Singapore Softlayer, Amsterdam Softlayer, Iceland IDC, Germany IDC, Russia HSK. LETSWIN is a ICP value-added telecom services provider certified by Ministry of the Industry and Information Technology of China State Council! LETSWIN adheres to the principle of "quality service, Integrity management, customer-oriented, continuous innovation". Additionally, our support provides customized and various solutions, efficiently and qualitatively! We are building top-world IDC brand, trust us and we will make it.


----------



## frixelsolutions

Hi, I am the owner of Frixel Solutions LLC. I am happy to be on this board since we provide services such as Cloud Servers and Dedicated Servers that may be of interest to members here, as well as this board seems like a great place to communicate with other providers.


----------



## Kayaba Akihiko

A bit late but meh,

Hey guys, my name is something I wouldn't like to disclose.

I'm 13, you can probably tell by the way I post around the forum, like @Aldryic C'boas if I'm not wrong pointed out (He said I have english as a second language or something along the lines of that).

Not really good at anything...

Joined the forum cause I get bored and lurk around forums so I figured if I was gonna go on the forum might as well have an account.


----------



## iClickAndHost

Hello! 
Neat looking forum! 
We are are still a young provider but we have solid experience in the web hosting industry. 

We are registered in USA and UK so we can operate financially and be held responsible. 

We partner with 4 data centers around the globe - only top notch facilities so we can guarantee high availability.

Looking forward to contribute, help people and make contacts on the forum.


----------



## SwitchBlade

Been checking the forum every now and then for a while now and decided to join today. I may even make an occasional post. 

-SwitchBlade


----------



## SammiRose

Got a referenced of vpsboard.com from another website and landed here to be a part of this wonderful forum website.

Glad to be here! Hope i can contribute my best here...

Thanks,

Sammi Rose


----------



## WebHost

Hello vpsboard!

New guy, heard about vpsboard from WH, I'll be lurking the forums!


----------



## MannDude

Welcome all new members! Happy to have you here!


----------



## tdale

Hello,

My name is Tom I'm a former hosting company owner and I'm here to help out and talk to the community in my spare time.

Thank you,

Tom


----------



## shyaminayesh

My name is Shyamin Ayesh and I'm from Sri Lanka


----------



## Derpec

Hey Folks,

I am a server technician for porthosts, I'm here to help out with everyones needs and just have a good time chatting with new people.

See you around !


----------



## mousetrap

I guess I should say hi too. Here to learn and help if able.


----------



## Shiny

Hi everyone, I am a Linux server admin. I am here to help and make good friends.


----------



## QuadraNet.Dustin

Good day ALL!

Dustin here from QuadraNet


----------



## Imam86

Hi,
Greeting from Depok, West Java, Indonesia.
My name is Imam, 86 is my year of birth.

Mmm.. I love drinking tea.


----------



## AdarshHost

Hello everyone,


----------



## SkillerzWeb

Hey everyone,

I am a Internet/web-aholic who really got interested on how websites work and shit.. Which made me a web developer and a money-aholic which made me start a few traffic-related business and that made me a traffic-aholic which got me into windows vps... And now it got me into VPS and just starting up my vps business tho i am still testing things & learning..

And whatsoever thats who I am.

Very excited to lurk around for a while !


----------



## MeanServers

Hello vpsBoard!

Mean Servers is a new data center located in Denver, Colorado where our primary focus market is cloud hosting, virtual private servers, dedicated servers, and server management. We look forward to contributing our years of experience to vpsBoard.

-Mean Servers


----------



## PCS-Chris

Hi everyone I'm Chris - Owner/Sr Sysadmin at PCSmart Group. We've been selling VPS for nearly 8 years and its a pleasure to be on the forum


----------



## MannDude

Hey everyone, happy to have you all here!


----------



## ServerLogix

Howdy all,

I am a representative for ServerLogix, a relaunched company looking to venture into a new appeal for VPS services!


----------



## Geek

Hiya!  I'm John from Portland, OR -- I've been running Jetfire Networks L.L.C. since early 2012 (formerly Northwest Technology Group Inc., 2008-2012 from when I was local only). 

Some of you have known me for a long time at WHT (@jetfirenetworks)

Strong supporter of containerization - I've worked strictly with Virtuozzo/OpenVZ since about 2010.... glad to be here, you guys are always welcome to pick my brain & I'll try to help.  See ya around!


----------



## aggressivenetworks

Hey everyone!

             My name is James and I am proud to be on board in this forum. I been using Linux since kernel 1.2.13 and seen a lot of things evolved since My days as a sysadmin for a dial up isp running Red hat Linux on our servers. The servers were Pentium pros and some Pentium 2. We used USR Courier V.34 for our analog lines attached to Livingston Port-master terminal servers. Our digital pri's were with Bell Atlantic(Verizon) into digital Livingston Port-masters. Network was connect to 10/100 Cisco switches and Cisco 7500 with 4 multiplexed t-1s running up to Casis (cant really remeber it might be called Case) in Washington DC. Well things have changed alot!


----------



## instavps

Happy Sunday evening everyone!

My name is Mathew and I'm excited to join another fun industry forum. You may know me from other forums like WHT with the same username.  I'm the owner of InstaVPS a Utah based VPS, Dedicated Server, Colocation, and Bandwidth company. I've been working in web services / network engineering / IT for over 11 years now, and am always excited to learn something new. The great thing about this business is there is always more to learn!


----------



## MannDude

Hey, thanks for joining everyone! Looking forward to seeing you post around the forums!


----------



## sohailflurry

Hi every one


----------



## Mason

Hi, I'm Mason!


----------



## MannDude

Hey there guys. Seen your posts around the forum, thanks for participating!


----------



## micronetvps

Hello everyone,

We're micronetvps a VPS provider out of the UK, we're glad to be here.


----------



## weloveservers

Hi Everyone - I'm here representing WeLoveServers.net, looking forward to mingling with fellow hosting companies and tech geniuses


----------



## iann_lfcvps

Hi everyone. Iann here from LFC Hosting. We've been doing shared hosting since 1998 and within the last 3 years we've gotten into the VPS space building on top of years of in house Xen experience.


----------



## MannDude

Hey everyone! Thanks for joining. Looking forward to your positive contributions to the community!


----------



## z00t

Hey all, z00t here. Jack of all trades, master of none. Looking forward to learning new things on these boards =)


----------



## AutoSnipe

Hey all, AutoSnipe here... 

Been Spying on posts here for a while, finally joined up now lol


----------



## ssgsunny

Hello guys myself sunny and i m doing Bachelor in Computer science and work in groomhost company.


----------



## lanceimperial

Hi everyone im lanceimperial and im a develper and  love making Custom VPN Gui


----------



## MannDude

Howdy to the new people.


----------



## Edgar

Hi, I'm Edgar!


----------



## N8tiv-SEO

Hello everybody,

My name is Rob and I am a newbie to the VPS world!

1st VPS is with OVH, I got their high end classical VPS plan. Very impressive features and bandwidth compared to traditional shared web hosting.

I don't mind getting my coding fingers dirty, got to maintain my manly calluses on my fingertips…  

 

Anyway, my VPS is running Ubuntu 14… I am on a Windows 8 laptop.

 

Any suggestions on alternatives to using Putty to remotely connect to my server?

Also, after figuring out a secure connection…

What type of updates should I be looking out to do?

 

There are 3 things I would like to do with this VPS.

 

A nicely secure connection through the VPS to surf the web.

Hosting a website and WordPress blog.

Possibly hosting my own mail server.

 

I will do my best to utilize Google for all my needs, but… I figured I would ask here in this community to see if anybody has any advanced techniques or solutions that really haven't been published anywhere.

 

I look forward to any constructive feedback from the experts.

 

Thank you for taking the time to read this!

 

If, and hopefully when… I become knowledgeable enough, I'll do my best to remember to answer questions in the future.

 

Rob


----------



## incloudibly

Hi Guys, Marcus from Incloudibly is finally here. Excited to participate in this community, hope to become a contributing member.


----------



## LimestoneNetworks

Hello vpsBoard Friends!

Limestone is happy to join this community. We look forward to sharing   and more with you wonderful people. Have a great evening.


----------



## Geek

LimestoneNetworks said:


> Hello vpsBoard Friends!
> 
> Limestone is happy to join this community. We look forward to sharing   and more with you wonderful people. Have a great evening.


Sweet!  Glad you guys are here!  Happy Limestonian for 2.5yrs now


----------



## HaroldM

Hi everyone, I'm Harold and just got here using google


----------



## hostnoob

hey guys I just signed up from highdowntimetalk lowendtalk


----------



## Pwner

Hey guys, name's Pwner. I just registered today because I've been fed up with LET's down time lately. I've also been peacefully lurking here from time to time and it seems like a cool place to be. I look forward to sharing a couple of good laughs and gaining more knowledge with you guys!


----------



## AbeloHost

HI VPS community, 

My nickname is Mix and I'm the manager of AbeloHost, a European web hosting provider. I hope to learn new information related to hosting and share my knowledge about it. Nice to meet you all.


----------



## souen

Welcome to the new members.  Nice to see a few familiar names too.


----------



## Xeepi

Hello guys, this is Joe from Xeepi Hosting Solutions. I heard of vpsBoard from my friend. I hope to have a pleasant stay out here and it seems this forum has a lot to learn from.

I will definitely read the community guidelines and rules to make sure my manners on this forum are appropriate.

Cheers


----------



## Geek

Nice to meet you.


----------



## Licensecart

Well I've been a member but forgot which twitter I used and thought if I re-registered I would be banned (So used to WHT) and I thought I'd chance it, re-authorized twitter to VPBoard and it logged into my account so I'm back .


----------



## bluearrow

Hello everyone. I'm a web developer who's currently learning how to manage vps. I'm a newbie so have loads of problems. These days I'm trying to figure VestaCP and Kloxo-MR. Nice to meet you all!


----------



## TH-Dan

Hi All,

I'm Dan from Tech-Hosts - I've just signed up to this forum and put my verified provider application in. Looking forward to being a part of the community and helping out where I can. I have over 5 years experience with VPS varying from OpenVZ to Hyper-V HA Clusters


----------



## NeyerWeb

Hello,

I'm Joe. 

I'm here to advertise my Web Hosting business and contribute to the forum.


----------



## MartinD

NeyerWeb said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm Joe.
> 
> I'm here to advertise my Web Hosting business and contribute to the forum.


Welcome.

Would be good if you introduced yourself first and contributed better before posting your offer 12 minutes after joining and spamming 10 posts to get your post count up.


----------



## IntegralHost

Hi Guys,

I'm Mike from InteralHost. Glad to became the member of this great forum.

Guys I will be here with you to discuss about new topis and publish my hosting Offers.

Thank you!


----------



## GigaboxHost

Hello VPSBoard!

We are GigaboxHost,  a Cloud, VPS and IT Hosting provider. Our Services are, Domain, Web hosting, Cloud servers, VPS Server, Office as a Service, we virtualize the entire IT infrastructure from your desktop all the way to your server. No need for a local desktop or server anymore. You can connect to your desktop from Anywhere, Anytime, Any Device (laptop, ipad, mobile device, desktop computer). Carry your office with you.

Look forward to some great discussions.

Gigabox.Host


----------



## MannDude

Hey all new members! Happy to have you here! See y'all round the forums!


----------



## GigaboxHost

Hello VPSBoard,

I am GigaboxHost, a Cloud, VPS, email and IT Hosting provider. Our services are Web hosting, domains, cloud servers, VPS Server, Email and IT hosting.

We offer a great Office as a Service that includes a total virtual IT environment- Email, desktops with Microsoft Office, cloud servers, data storage. Giving you the ability to connect to your desktop from Anywhere, Anytime with any Device (laptop, ipad, mobile device, etc).

*Packages Include Per User Fee*
Any Device Technology
VM Horizon Workspace
Gigamail Email Service
Virtual Desktop
3 GB RAM per User
100G Storage per User
Accessible Using Any Device
Windows Server OS
Shared calendar
Microsoft Office
Adobe Acrobat
Internet Browser
Shared address book
Anti-virus
Anti-spam
Control Panel included
No setup fees

 

We look forward to ths VPSBoard discussions.

Gigabox.host


----------



## comXyz

Hello everyone. Just came here to say hello. And welcome all new members to the forum


----------



## Nick_Daley

[SIZE=12pt]Hello Everyone,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]I am Nick Daley from Webhostech.com, working as a Marketing Manager. I’m newbie in this forum. I just wanted to say Hi to all!!!!! I hope to learn and get new friends here.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Thank you[/SIZE]


----------



## GeckoWire

Hello everyone, I am the owner of GeckoWire, a hosting company specialising in VPS.

New to the forum, hoping to help out other members as well as the forum! 

Have a good day ^_^


----------



## PascM

Hi all,

I am Manos and I represent GoZEN Host LLC

...that was a long topic here


----------



## ParkInHost

Hello Vpsboard,

I am parkinhost, new member of this forum.


----------



## uniweb

Hey everyone.   My name is Teo, I am the system administrator.


----------



## CloudCommando

Hello everyone!

I'm from CloudCommando, a service which currently provides hosted Observium, website monitoring and NetApp backup space at a tiny price 

I hope to contribute to the community and maybe post some offers you guys will like!


----------



## WebTech Hosts

Hi Guys,

My name is Kyle Teer - I am the owner of WebTech Hosts - We are an Australian Hosting Provider.

Would like to introduce myself and hope that we all can be useful to each other.

Kind regards,

Kyle Teer

www.webtechhosts.com.au


----------



## VebVPSCloud

Hi VPSBoard,

We're a new VPS providers on the internet. We'll soon give you the offers .

Till then, We're always there to help.

-VPSVebCloud


----------



## ashes_123

hi,

I have just joined and working for an IT company as international operations manager. providing web security, malware cleanup, website Audits and other online solutions is my game.

I am looking around to fit in and see how i can play my part in this community.

Happy Near Year to all.


----------



## Mixxer

Hello Everyone! I found this website looking for help with my vpn. There are many useful things here! THANKS FOR THIS FORUM!


----------



## MannDude

Hey everyone! Glad to have you here! Hope to see you posting around the forums.


----------



## Wambo

I don't talk much and like to lurk but decided to sign up today! And no, that isn't my car in my avatar.... I wish!


----------



## NNToan

I love Ubuntu and RedHat, welcome me!


----------



## Ace

Hey all, I'm Ace from northern europe.


I'm really thinking about to start learning stuff related to this but I dont have any idea where to start from..


----------



## robbyhicks

Hey guys,

My name is Robby Hicks, I'm the owner of Los Angeles Dedicated LLC & End of Reality LLC.

I'm excited to be involved with your community here!


----------



## cncking2000

Hello all! Pleased to finally join in as a member, and hope to contribute what I can to the community! Look forward to getting to know all of the regulars and new members here. Thanks for running the site!


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Welcome to everyone!


----------



## hxQ&S8ZaVn9e

Hi! I am (looks at username again) hxQ&S8ZaVn9e. I just generate a new name with lastpass on different sites, so to answer your question: No, I do not remember this or type it out manually, lol. I'm just here to learn and share whatever knowledge I have (or think I have). Thought I would say hi before posting since the message at the top of the screen tells me I should!


----------



## GS-Dylan

Hello vpsBoard,

My names Dylan and I am the Network Manager over at GamingSurfer , we are a newly established company providing awesome services, but enough about that  I'm a computer nerd and spend alot of my time working on servers, for work and for myself, I also enjoy playing paintball and video games. Most of my gaming is either league or Wurm Online (minecrafts little known cousin).I look forward to being an active member of this community.


----------



## willywonka

Hi Everyone!

Long time lurker. Looking forward to sharing new tips and tricks with the community.


----------



## MannDude

Hey everyone, happy to have you here. See ya around the forums!


----------



## Matt AH

Hello, 

I am sorta new, but I'm trying to get more involved as the community looks promising. I hope I make a name around here :]


----------



## PortCTL

Hello everyone,

My name is Jim. I work on behalf of PortCTL, a new startup company. We do not directly work in the VPS market, however instead work on the automation software market, examples being billing software, virtual server management, etc.

If you would like to know more about me, feel free to ask.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## Chatahooch

Hi all,

From Montreal QC here  Been working in the hosting industry on and off for the past 12 years and finally decided to go to work for myself. Look forward to the journey and getting to know some of you here on vpsboard.


----------



## MannDude

Hey all! Welcome to the forum. Happy to have you here and looking forward to seeing you around!


----------



## robbyhicks

Good to see new members flowing in!  Welcome!!


----------



## northhosts

Hi Guys, Been Meaning to sign up here for a while! Nice to meet you all! - Jon from North Hosts Limited (UK)

ps. - Ive read the rules


----------



## stealthyhosting

Hello,

My name is Brian from Stealthy Hosting in Seattle, WA, looking to offer any insight I have into the VPS market.  We do not sell VPS servers directly but I work with many owners of VPS companies within our network and always like to keep up to date.


----------



## ViridWeb

Hello,

We are the newest member of this board!

So, we just want to say hi to all of you!!

Thanks!!


----------



## souen

Welcome to all new members!


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Howdy and welcome to you all!


----------



## ZotiMedia

Hello Everyone!

This is my first post here 

My name is Gregory and ill represent Zoti Media Group in this great Forum.


----------



## VENETX

Hello everyone!

I don't think I actually introduced myself yet but here we go! 

I've been here for a while but never really liked to post or make threads. 

My name is Victor and im the owner of VENETX


----------



## KwiceroLTD

Hello,

My name is Jim. I am the owner of Kwicero LTD (company no. 09475165), registered in the UK.

Nice to be here.

Jim


----------



## estrompolos

Hi, my name is Ed Strompolos and I look forward to be an active contributing member of vpsBoard and getting to know you all!


----------



## MannDude

Welcome all new members. Good to have you here. See ya around the forum!


----------



## badsha

Hi Guys, I'm a new member on this board.

Hope, I'll have a good time and will learn more about VPS.


----------



## That IT guy

I'm That It Guy. Hiya!


----------



## nixstats

Hi I'm Vincent I just signed up for VPSboard. Got to know about his forum from LET/WHT forums. I'm currently working on a project NIXStats for website and server monitoring. (screenshots: 1, 2, 3)

Besides my new project I've some other internal projects mostly backends for ipad/iphone apps, and using lot's of virtual as well as dedicated servers.


----------



## MightWeb

Howdy folks!

Appears to be a good collection of people here - and so we figured we'd stand awkwardly in a corner and watch as you party.

Honestly though - looks like a good community, nice to be here!


----------



## MannDude

Hey to all the newcomers, welcome to vpsBoard! Happy to have you here.

See ya around the forums!


----------



## al3xt

Hiya all, got to know vpsboard from LET long time ago, created an account here back in 2013 but havent really been active. Hope i can contribute to this community in the future. Peace.


----------



## KeithVP

Hi guys!

My name's Keith. I am one of the founders of a fairly small web hosting company and I joined vpsB to take some sort of a breather from the rather unpleasant community that is WHT (aka the "check the offers section" forum).


----------



## River

I am River. (yes that is my real name)

I run a small hosting company based out of New Hampshire, and I'm looking to expand. I'm also big into politics and other cool things. I do some coding in java on the side as well.

Nice to meet you all


----------



## farukctg05

hi everyone,

i am faruk from bangladesh. I am a freelance web designer and wordpress theme developer.

thanks


----------



## Gang Starr

Hi vpsBoard!

Gang Starr here (lovin old school Hip-Hop). A 0815 Internet user with a little experience with web hosting and VPS/dedicated servers.

Nice you to meet you guys.


----------



## cloudcone

Hi VPSBoard folks!

I'm a representative from Quadcone, LLC - www.quadcone.com

Quadcone was founded in 2012 providing fully managed VPS hosting!

Hoping to get blended into the forum 

Thank you


----------



## MartinD

My name's Martin and I'm a sex, caffeine, alcohol and Greggs addict.


----------



## SeriesN

MartinD said:


> My name's Martin and I'm a sex, caffeine, alcohol and Greggs addict.


Dafushe


----------



## jzabel

Hello everybody.

I will be here representing acclaimedhost.com

Looking forward to getting to know everyone.

Thanks


----------



## TheLonely

Hello,


I'm TheLonely, I love working with Linux and programming languages. Oh, I also like to make (pointless) comments on forums.


I hope that I'll enjoy my stay here at VPSBoard.


(Yes, I've the same name on LET)


----------



## mehboob

Hello All,

 Happy to have finally arrived at VPSboard.

Should enjoy my stay here and will also try to assist and help out as much as possible.


----------



## OnSebastian

Hi,

I'm Sebastian, founder and owner of OnVirt.io

I'm following this board for quite some time now and will try to participate much more here in future


----------



## angrysnarl

Sup guys.

"Registered Lurker" is fucking spot-on.


----------



## MannDude

Welcome to the danger lurk-zone!


----------



## AuroraZero

Hmm seems I missed this thread or did I?

Anyways I am Shawn, this is my brother Daryl and this is my other brother Daryl. I have a rich and enigmatic background. Was at the same job for sixteen years until forcibly retired. It allowed me to do many things, and see many places. I normally do not say a lot unless I have something to say, which is not often really.

Guess that is about all really, I have been signed up here for awhile now. Participated some, and lurked a lot. Hope everyone enjoys the rest of their weekend.


----------



## HN-Matt

Hi, my name is Matt and I was lured to vpsBoard by a @drmike SEO poisoning campaign in 2013! The end result was this limited edition art print which was chewed on by my kitten and consists of an accumulation of rigorous investigative probing extracted/collaged from the thread. It may be purchased for $5000 (shipping and handling included).


----------



## rokok

Hello, im new here.


----------



## MannDude

Hmm, I guess in hindsight I should have made 'vpsboard' a username that was unable to be registered... but regardless: Welcome.


----------



## 2298

Hi all,

Nice to meet you.


----------



## GalaxyHostPlus

Hello VpsBoard.

I'm on this forum and slowly starting to be active hope I find this forum friendly and interesting than others forums I'm at this moment.

Kind Regards

Janusz C


----------



## HBAndrei

GalaxyHostPlus said:


> Hello VpsBoard.
> 
> I'm on this forum and slowly starting to be active hope I find this forum friendly and interesting than others forums I'm at this moment.
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> Janusz C



Welcome to VPSB & enjoy your stay!


----------



## Gahhytr

Hello,

Every day without you is like a book without pages.


----------



## ademayem

Hey All! Greetings & Glad to be here


Just dropping in to say hi to all members. Learning and earning is my aim! 
I'm new here. Hope I'll have great time here sharing my opinion with others on different topics.


Wish Me Luck 


Thanks & Kind Regards,


----------



## Powerfulbox

Hi guys,


Am Rob from powerfulbox.co.uk and I hope to become a active member of your community.


----------



## Wax

Hello VPS Board!


My Name's Josh. I'm 17 Years old from the UK. I currently run a small Webhosting & VPS Provider (https://simplexhosts.com).


Theres not too much else too me. I'm kinda boring.


Have a nice day!


----------



## OneStepHosting

Wax said:


> Hello VPS Board!
> 
> 
> My Name's Josh. I'm 17 Years old from the UK. I currently run a small Webhosting & VPS Provider (https://simplexhosts.com).
> 
> 
> Theres not too much else too me. I'm kinda boring.
> 
> 
> Have a nice day!



Hi from London,UK , Josh!


----------



## OneStepHosting

Hi all!!,


Guess I should start here then, as you can see by the sig I run a web hosting company based in London, UK and a web hosting & IT forum


----------



## AlbaHost

Hello everyone,


My name is Fatmir D.  im 31 years and im from Albania, and represent www.albahost.net, a webhosting, domains, and vps company. Glad to be a part of VPSBoard member.


Cheers.


----------



## drmike

Welcome to everyone new!


----------



## VPSclub

Hello VpsBoard,


I'm from Asia, and currently working as PRO/Advertising Manager for VPSclub.net. I'm excited to be a part of this lively community. Hoping to have a good time here.


Regards.


----------



## UltratechHost

Hello All,


Good Evening!


I am Suraj from UltratechHost (Ultra Web Solutions), and happy to be a part of this community


----------



## SkyNetHosting

Greetings! 


Just dropping in to say hi !!!. I'm new here. Hope I'll have good tym sharing my opinion with others on many topics -


----------



## Cyclone Servers

Hello Everyone,


I run a Web hosting company now for almost 3 years now based in NC.
Glad to be here and part of this community


----------



## CloudHostVPS

Hello Everyone,


Just here to say hi, am Sagar from CloudHostVPS.Net


Regards


----------



## AlbaHost

Welcome to all of you, have a great time in great board


----------



## hawc

Hi all,


Also a LET poster/lurker but I have also decided to branch out to vpsBoard. 


I'm an IT student, ever so slightly north of London. I don't mind a good PC game or two, but I am often found in an SSH session (or several), with a good hint of RDP thrown in there too.


I hope to learn a lot here, as well as try and help out as/when I can. 


Look forward to seeing this forum grow


----------



## souen

Welcome to VPSB!


----------



## OneStepHosting

@hawc  Welcome! from west London


----------



## DMMediaLtd

Welcome to VPSB, U've joined a great community


----------



## YourLastHost

Hello guys! We're here on vpsBoard. A little about us -- we're a recently launched company that is aiming to change the mid-level and low-level hosting market by bringing enterprise solutions (like custom scripts) to consumers across the globe.


----------



## ZenithHosting

Hey people! I'm here to offer my VPS and Dedi at an extremely affordable price.


----------



## kevinsimmons

ZenithHosting said:


> Hey people! I'm here to offer my VPS and Dedi at an extremely affordable price.



hey ,


can u give details.


----------



## dedica_manager

Hi VPSB!
I am Roman, sale manager from Dedica.ca (http://dedica.ca/)


Have a nice day!


----------



## tkhassan

Hello fellow members,


My name is Hassan & i am a new member of this informative community i hope all members are having good time here.


----------



## danperteet

Hello from Atlanta Ga!


My name is Daniel, Currently of the SpeedMax family of companies, formerly employed by TortoiseLabs(If anyone remembers them).


Nice to meet you all!


----------



## StartVM-Chase

Howdy VPSBoard,


My name is Chase Morgan (JP Morgan Chase... eh I wish). I'm a student residing in the Silicon Valley of California. 3 years experience with PHP & MySQL, 2 years experience Linux Administration (Red Hat, CentOS, Ubuntu), 2 years in the web hosting biz. In my free time I like Golf, Flying, Music, and Cars.


Cheers to many more posts!


----------



## meganadz

Hi everyone i am new here.Thanks admin for allowing me to join this forum.I am offering some internet services seo tools.Why i am here.I just wanna shared my ideas related in this forum.


----------



## K4Y5

Hey everyone,

Just read about VPSBoard coming back to life over at LET. 
Figured it was high time that I posted here, considering the embarrassingly long period of time that I have spent lurking around these parts.

Well, that's about it. See you around!


----------



## Jonathan

Welcome to vpsBoard  We're happy to have ya!


----------



## Rocketrix

Greetings y'all,
Maher down here, currently the Chief Technical Officer at Rocketrix.
Glad to be here and may the odds be ever in your favor.


----------



## MrPsycho

Hello all.

Just like @K4Y5 I'm coming from LET. There were few threads about you, but I never registered here. I think that's time to change that!


----------



## Jonathan

MrPsycho said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Just like @K4Y5 I'm coming from LET. There were few threads about you, but I never registered here. I think that's time to change that!



Good call! Welcome to vpsBoard!


----------



## arussell

Hi all,

I'm Aaron, Managing Director & CTO over at File Sanctuary.

Long time lurker, but this new lease of life for vpsBoard has given me the nudge I needed to get more actively involved.  I'm also now in the IRC channel as aaronr.


----------



## WasNotWSS

I've heard that this is the place for the cool kids to hangout, and I one can be down with the hipsters by finding out about it years after it was cool.

Far be it from me from not following fashion! If you recognize my avatar, you probably know me. If not, you might eventually!


----------



## Lee

WasNotWSS said:


> you probably know me



Behave.


----------



## MrPsycho

WasNotWSS said:


> you probably know me



Nice to see you for the one thousand, nine hundred and forty first time!


----------



## HostRush

Hello Everyone

Finally made it here. I had actually tried to join a few months back but would never get that activation email.

This is Adnan from HostRush.

Hello to all.


----------



## souen

WasNotWSS said:


> If you recognize my avatar, you probably know me.





Lee said:


> Behave.



LOL I'd recognise that avatar anywhere, looks like I'm not the only one either. Nice to see a few familiar faces here.

To new (and returning) members, welcome to VPSB.


----------



## bsdguy

I'm not a hoster or vps provider but an IT security engineer. When I'm not being abused as a sex slave by my wife I love to go to or watch math lectures by really intelligent profs, to tell dirty jokes to flowers (they can't run away), to admire WSS's beautiful hair, and to surprise attack myself with russian poems which I don't understand.

I also liked LET a lot and still do but have lost trust due to one of their admins utterly abusing his position for his own company (no new discussion please. There is a thread for that).

Music is another great hobby of mine. Goethe, Dali, you name it, I like them all, particularly one piece, the name of which I always forget, but it goes like that da da da, dah da dah ...


----------



## WasNotWSS

That was Trio.


----------



## ServerOutlet

Hello,

I'm Elena, I'mm from Italy and I'm really happy to enjoy in this new family!


----------



## IWSNetworks

My name is David :d
I'm an employee at IWSNET


----------



## IWSNetworks

Hi Memebers
Happy new Year!
Wish you best things in this year


----------



## RDPproviders

Hello every one i am samual
and love to visit all the places that insight of my eyes dosen't matter how by a picture of a simple a look anywhere


----------



## RyalJAM

Hi,

Hello Friends,

I am the newbie member, 

Thanks.


----------



## Adwita

Hello all,
I am Adwita and I am content maker. I would like to chitchat with you all..


----------



## noez

hi, my name is patrick. I'm from germany and doing social media things for a vps/hosting company


----------



## dinsolglobal

Hello,

I am Deepak working as system admin in Dinsol Global.

Dinsol Global Founded in 1999, Dinsol Global has been serving global client based with web hosting, domain name, digital marketing, social media marketing, search engine optimization & marketing quality services. Our focus enables us to provide customized, actionable and expert services. 

Please contact us to save your cost by outsourcing Digital marketing & Social media management & marketing services to us with assured reliable quality services. Thank you so much!


----------



## SGraf

Hello Everyone..!

I'm Sebastian,I have joined this board/forum community a few days ago. Taking this opportunity to say hi 

Looking forward to helping this community with a bit of knowledge and potentially some some hosting services down the road.

Regards,
Sebastian


----------



## aonap

SGraf said:


> Hello Everyone..!
> 
> I'm Sebastian,I have joined this board/forum community a few days ago. Taking this opportunity to say hi
> 
> Looking forward to helping this community with a bit of knowledge and potentially some some hosting services down the road.
> 
> Regards,
> Sebastian



Welcome!


----------

